# Dragon Age: Inquisition - Allgemeines, Informationen, etc. [Sammelthread]



## Gast1669461003 (22. April 2014)

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema Dragon Age: Inquisition. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um Dragon Age: Inquisition. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dragon Age: Inquisition*

Entwickler: Bioware
Release: 7. Oktober 2014
System: PC, PS4, PS3, Xbox One, Xbox 360​


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. April 2014)

Der neue Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uO2h4qUNJ60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Dragon Age: Inquisition - Release-Datum in Trailer bekannt gegeben


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. April 2014)

Ich freue mich total drauf.
Nach dem Trailer nun noch mehr.

Habe mir mal ein paar Gedanken zu den Begleitern gemacht.
Das letzte Bild des Trailers gibt ein paar Rätsel auf.
Sollten wir doch mehr als die angekündigten neun Begleiter bekommen? 
Am Tisch neben dem Spieler stehen nämlich ganze 12 Charaktere.

(zum vergrößern klicken)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider sind besonders die drei Frauen auf der rechten Seite schlecht zu erkennen.
Daher bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die eine da zum Beispiel Leliana sein   soll. Wo sie einzeln im Trailer zu sehen ist, sieht sie doch ein bissl   anders aus.                         

Was denkt ihr?

Ach ja, Leliana. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr?


 
Dass einer von den zwölf Aposteln in dem Bild sicher ein Verräter ist. 

Du könntest sicher schon richtig liegen. Ich habe da aber wahrscheinlich nicht so den Durchblick wie du. Meinst du, der graue Wächter ist der Protagonist aus Origins? Weiß man, ob der einen Auftritt haben wird? Ich meine da mal etwas vernommen zu haben, bin mir aber grad nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. April 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Meinst du, der graue Wächter ist der Protagonist aus Origins? Weiß man, ob der einen Auftritt haben wird? Ich meine da mal etwas vernommen zu haben, bin mir aber grad nicht mehr so sicher.


 
Nein, Hawke und der Protagonist von Origins werden nicht vorkommen.
Wäre vermutlich logistisch und technisch auch gar nicht zu machen, mit den millionen von unterschiedlichen Charakteren.
Der Graue Wächter wurde bisher nicht näher beschrieben. Es gab bisher nur die Gerüchte, dass es einen älteren grauen Wächter als Gefährten geben wird.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. April 2014)

Ich hab mir in einem etwas ausführlicheren Artikel nochmal genauer Gedanken zum Trailer gemacht:
Dragon Age: Inquisition - Was wir vom Inquisitior-Trailer lernen - Eine Analyse

Gern kann hier darüber diskutiert werden.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (3. Mai 2014)

Gibt es denn schon Infos, wie das Dialogsystem aussehen wird? Das aus Mass-Effect übernommene Dialogsystem hat mich völlig davon abgebracht, DA2 zu spielen.

Was die Geschichte angebt: Also gibt es einen Helden, der sein Gedächnis verloren hat, und der die Welt retten muss? Das klingt ja revolutionär.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Mai 2014)

i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon Infos, wie das Dialogsystem aussehen wird? Das aus Mass-Effect übernommene Dialogsystem hat mich völlig davon abgebracht, DA2 zu spielen.


 
Es wird ähnlich wie in Teil 2 werden.
Man wählt zwischen freundlichen, sarkastischen und arroganten Antworten.
Viel mehr Infos gibts dazu aber noch nicht.



i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Was die Geschichte angebt: Also gibt es einen Helden, der sein Gedächnis verloren hat, und der die Welt retten muss? Das klingt ja revolutionär.


 
Naja, so genau weiß man das ja noch nicht.
Kann auch sein, dass er seine Vergangenheit bewusst verschweigt.


----------

